# Weather and internet speed



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Hiya all, isn't this rain just #*!?#* ! Still, it's good to know that it can turn to sunshine just as quickly as it can turn to rain.
Is it my imagination or is my internet speed much slower when it is pouring down? The TV reception goes to pot also, that is the satellite dish disliking the wet. I am with Telefonica for phone and ADSL. My laptop is a bit on the slow side anyway.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

shoemanpete said:


> Hiya all, isn't this rain just #*!?#* ! Still, it's good to know that it can turn to sunshine just as quickly as it can turn to rain.
> Is it my imagination or is my internet speed much slower when it is pouring down? The TV reception goes to pot also, that is the satellite dish disliking the wet. I am with Telefonica for phone and ADSL. My laptop is a bit on the slow side anyway.



Join the club Pete!! Yep, all of those things are happening here as well as intermittent power cuts......... in fact even our mobile phone signals arent good!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

shoemanpete said:


> Hiya all, isn't this rain just #*!?#* ! Still, it's good to know that it can turn to sunshine just as quickly as it can turn to rain.
> Is it my imagination or is my internet speed much slower when it is pouring down? The TV reception goes to pot also, that is the satellite dish disliking the wet. I am with Telefonica for phone and ADSL. My laptop is a bit on the slow side anyway.


We keep getting voltage fluctuations which sometimes knock the wireless router out, but when it is actually working the speed is OK.

Two years ago we used to lose both phone and internet when it rained heavily. We kept complaining to Telefonica but of course by the time we could contact them everything was working again! Eventually an engineer turned up while it was actually raining, and found that one of the cable connectors outside wasn't waterproofed properly. So if you are having real problems it might be worth putting in a call.


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks both, will bear a call to Telefonica in mind


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> We keep getting voltage fluctuations which sometimes knock the wireless router out, but when it is actually working the speed is OK.
> 
> Two years ago we used to lose both phone and internet when it rained heavily. We kept complaining to Telefonica but of course by the time we could contact them everything was working again! Eventually an engineer turned up while it was actually raining, and found that one of the cable connectors outside wasn't waterproofed properly. So if you are having real problems it might be worth putting in a call.


Waterproofed properly ??????? Ours here aren't even joined properly , just twisted together. The whole lot's litter , that's why I gave up with them.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

When we first moved here there were electricity cuts and voltage fluctuations when it rained heavily, I'm not talking about storms, just heavy rain. But about 10 years ago they upgraded (or smth like that) the substation, so now we can have rain, like today, and electricity at the same time!!
So it might happen aound your way some time soon, although this is a fairly large town, over 30,000.
BTW due to the voltage fluctuations the modem and tv both burnt out on different occasions, but they were covered by our house insurance


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

At least one UPS is a must have in Spain. It will protect sensitive equipment from surges and spikes and provide several minutes of back up when the power fails and the better ones will even carry out a proper shut-down of your computer in your absence:

Salicru

Don't try to skimp on the price, though. A cheap and nasty UPS is likely to cause more damage than it prevents.


----------

